# مساعدة بخصوص الحساسات infrared sensor



## myzlibya2000 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

بعد التحية اخواني
طبعا انا مشروعي تطبيق لألية موجودة في مصانع تعبئة المياه التحكم الالي الكامل و هذه الالية تقوم بفحص مستوي المياه في القنينة فاذى كانت تحت المستوى المطلوب فيتم اخراجها المهم في هذه الحالة تم تجربة حساس اشعه تحت الحمراء طبعا الحساس بلوك لايوجد عليه اي مواصفات اخرى الا انه يحتوي عل مرسل و مستقبل و الحقيقة في الاصل هو مخصص لغير المياه لكن الحاجة والحرب التي حدثت عندنا سببت في اغلاق البلاد المهم ....... تمت تجربة الحساس بنجاح 
الاشكالية هنا اننا لانعلم عليه الا infrared sensor
وفي المشروع مقسم لاكثر من جزئية و الحساس يحتوي عل شبتر كامل و هو اهم جزئية حيث هو كونترول بارت والصور المرفقة توضح الحساسات و الدائرة الالكترونية الرابطة ما بين الحساس
اخواني 
المطلوب منكم اي مرجع يمكنني من الشرح على هذا الحساس 
ايضا الدائرة التي تربط بين الplc و السنسور 
ما هي نصيحتكم لي 
و هذا فيديو يوضح الية المشروع
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dv_wTHVQo3c​


----------

